# Hello



## boxermom (Sep 6, 2007)

*Just joined...thanks Lisa!*

Hi everyone,

I'm owned by quite a few pets. I have a Boxer, 2 Cats, 2 Birds, a Bunny and a horse.

Below is my kitten "Marble". She's about 16 weeks old. I think she's a bit confused about being a kitten. There are times that I think, she thinks that she is a dog! Not to mention other animals.

The photo attached was taken while in her basket/bed on top of my dogs crate. This seems to be her favorite place to sleep. I think that she would sleep with the dog IN his crate if I let her 

I also have an older cat "Cali". I adopted her when she was about 5. I was told she was younger but I had to have her teeth done last year and they estimated her age to be around 6-8 yrs old. I've had her for 3 years now.

Funny thing is I was NOT a cat person and neither was he! In fact I basically down right disliked them. Until the day my husband said "let's get a cat to kill the mice". I figured this "idea" would blow over once I found a cat. But when I found one I liked, I told him I was bringing her home. Fortunately he was on board (his idea) because the medical bills for her have been about $1000 per year, UGH. So, of course, I love animals and that got everything going. I started reading up on them, learning all I could. Searched petfinder high and low. Until I found my girl. She is very sweet but she's also very independent.

While Cali likes her independence, Marble loves to hang with the family. She will climb up my leg (yes I'm officially a tree) and then sit on my shoulder while I'm online.

I am an at home mom of 3 kids. Been married for almost 14 years. And have lived in the same place the entire time as well.

I look forward to chatting with you guys!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hi Gayle...glad to see you made it here! Marble is a cutie, now we need some pics of Cali. Hey she's our second Cali in the last week...Marie73 just adopted two kittens and named one Cali. And I had a cat name Callie.

I've split this into your own hello post, you had posted it as a reply to someone else's.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Gayle! Cats have a way of winning people's hearts, don't they? Enjoy the forums.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Gayle!

Another person from New Hampshire! I moved here from Portsmouth.  

I just adopted a little dilute calico named Cali and her sister, Charlee, last Thursday. They're about 11 weeks old, and yes, I too experienced being climbed up today - before work - in my dress! But aren't kittens the greatest? :luv

Marble is adorable, and I'm sure Cali is, but we'll know for sure once we see pictures (hint, hint). 

Marie


----------



## boxermom (Sep 6, 2007)

*Thanks for the welcome....*

...and the help Lisa!

Yeah, I was going to take a pic of Cali but she's MIA again...that foolish girl just won't stay home! Reminds me of a teenager that stays out late no matter what you do, LOL I can't keep that one inside.

I've never had a cat until Cali. And I never had a kitten until Marble. Two things I swore I would never have/do. Now, not that I don't love my doggie, but when he's gone....it will be JUST cats for me!!! I'd have 2 or 3 more if I could get away with it. LOL

Still trying to figure out the avatars, signature, etc. so I'm sorry if things are too big or totally screwed up!

Lisa is being awesome and helping me out....the little doodlebug


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome! Marble is adorable! I love that big buff patch on her chest!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

! Cute kitten


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK, here's the resized photo of Marble that you can use as a sig until you get a fancy one made. You need to save it to your computer, then upload to your photo gallery and then replace it in your profile.


----------



## courtneywoah (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi! Marble is such a cutie!


----------



## boxermom (Sep 6, 2007)

*Thanks Lisa*

Here is my other kitty, Cali too....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cali is so beautiful! She looks regal.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Beautiful kittys! welcome!


----------



## boxermom (Sep 6, 2007)

*hello*

Thanks for the welcome and the comments!

Cali is a sweet kitty. She recently had to have surgery on one of her toes and have it amputated. She had a major infection that got into the bone. She's fine now though, but the vet was surprised at how well behaved she was and how sweet she was. She the "cooler" in this bar. She has this walk about her like she doesn't care about anything and she's the Queen! LOL

Here's a new pic I took yesterday. I was hoping to get her to do this, it's really funny. I can take a few pics but then she will cover her face because of the flashy, 

Gayle


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

That is so cute! She's beautiful!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Ahhh....ma....stop it, will ya! Can't ya see I'm tryin' to sleep here?

She's adorable!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love that picture!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Your kitties are adorable, loving the last pic


----------



## boxermom (Sep 6, 2007)

*Thanks everyone!*

Cali is quite the kitty  I was taking her picture and after I took about 6 of them, that's what she did. I thought it was hysterical because the flash kept going off so I figured she didn't like it anymore. Plus I had the light on in my bedroom! 

She's such a wonderful kitty but sooooo independent! She will go an entire day without coming inside and I can't get her or find her. Last night she didn't come in either. 

I think she's just soaking up what's left of the nice weather because soon there will be snow!

I love winter because she stays in  I know that's mean, but it's the only way I know my baby is safe. I have tried to keep her in but I adopted her as an older kitty and all she does is walk around the house meowing constantly if I don't let her out. 

It drives me nuts after a day or two....

Gayle


----------

